# preggy doe not "right"



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thot I'd try this here cause it concerns me but not enough to put it in the special care forum. Tilly is due 2/29 and is as wide as she normally has been with previous kiddings of twins, she is building an udder and doing the "normal" pre- delivery things. I let them out of the barn yesterday as it was the only day we've had that wasn't bitter cold, I noticed her gimping a bit and then she would lay down, she never left the barn. She is drinking and eating and I checked her feet which were trimmed a month ago, I didn't notice any swelling in the hoof or other joints including ankles and knees...I'm baffled because I never had a doe that didn't want to leave the barn. Her temps are normal 102, and she's been chewing her cud but as soon as she's finished her grain she will lay down. I gave her 3 cc Nutri Drench and they all have baking soda and minerals. I'm stumped???? Any suggestions? I was trying to think of the symptoms of toxemia but could she even have this being that she has a month to go?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you said she was limping sort of? could be that the kids are pinching a nerve which makes it painful for her to stand and walk around


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats my first thought, sometimes when they have a lot of kids in there they start pushing on nerves, and they apear to limp or walk funny. Also, is there any possibility that she could be due sooner?
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Here I am thinking the worst and you are probably right Stacey, she is walking funny almost waddling not quite limping but being "gimpy" and she's had a good bit of discharge as well as being short of breath...maybes she's got more than 2 in there!


Thanks! I'll be keeping an ear on the moniter as well as an extra close eye on her, I just wasn't thinking of the extra load she's carrying!

She was one that I did have a "say" in when she would deliver! She came into heat 9/25 and absolutely refused to be bred to Chief, so when she came in on 10/3 I let her decide who she wanted and she went straight to Hank, so doing the 150 day DD she would be due 2-29 for sure. Which I did question myself because her mom Bootsie is due 2-11/2-16 and Tilly is the one who is acting like she's due sooner!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz I have had a couple who have gimped around for a couple of weeks prior to delivery as you are experiencing...feet ok no abnormalities etc.

What I DID find, and I don't know if its your case or not, I had not given BoSe a few weeks prior. Not saying its what is needed, just food for thot. 

I did try massaging but she didn't like her thighs handled at all. 

She did eventually come out of it tho but it is hard to see a pregnant doe gimping. Prayers for you doe!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had Bootsies breeder tell me she gives the Bo-Se shot but I never have, They get a good amount in their feed as well as the minerals so I really never thot that they would need supplemented with it, I will give it some thot though if the kids don't shift enough to give her some relief. Bootsie s even bigger and she gimps because of a sciatic nerve injury that happened years ago and Binky was fine, Angel is doing great too. Hopefully it's just a kid laying on a nerve.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well if she had an injury to that nerve then I betcha thats whats going on. 
Also I failed to notice you have minis..mine are honkin Boers (can you say Im a BIG Mama get out of my way unless you wanna be a pancake)

Anyway, these girls should have BoSe twice yrly. We are in selenium deficent area.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just posted about Bo-Se on another goat talk group. Wondering if i should give it because my does all look really good and don;t look selinium deficiant at all. But had a few people tell me i should still do it for the kids, they have less chance of having white muscle disease and retracted tendons. The does also are less likely to have retained placenta. So i guess im going to give it, i have always only gven it if they look selinium deficiant. I have never had any problems with any of these things, but we'll see how things go.
beth


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

i hope ur doe starts feeling better


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all very much! She seems to be more comfortable. We'll see how she is tomorrow. I never thot mine were selenium deficiant, they've never had any issues with the things associated with a deficiancy, and all the babies have been super healthy! (I am counting my Blessings on that!)


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Just as a note re the Bo-Se - as far as kids are concerned, one of the very few things we still do at kidding is poke a hole in a Vitamin E w/Selenium tablet (the soft gel ones) and squirt it into the kids mouth. This is far far cheaper (generic brands are fine) and as long as you don't have a general selenium deficiency problem, should be all you need to do.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Where can i get that? All i have is bo-se. I have never given it to newborn kids. If i used the injectable kind how much do they need? Like half a cc?
I don't want to overdose them.
thanks
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe she is talking about the human gel vitamines. Isn't that right Dona?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Liz, How is she doing today?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's still moving slowly but she's also labored in her breathing, I'm seriously thinking that she's got 3 in there! She's got alot of discharge which does concern me because I know she's not due til the 29th! Bootsie is due before she is on the 16th and has NO discharge at all, Tilly is really bulged in the pooch. I'll pick up a tube of the BoSe paste tomorrow after payday, I don't know though, if they weren't getting enough selenium wouldn't Binky, Bootsie and Angel be showing me symptoms? :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tonight at dinner time Tilly ate like normal but had a small amount of slimey looking poo. They were all wormed a month ago with Ivermectin and I check often for external critters , her eyelids and everyone elses are nice and pink. Could the dose of nutri drench I gave her last nite have caused this?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm well I can't say 100% sure that it was the nutri drench but if it is gone in the morning then yah it probably was. But for it to take this long to show its effects, that isn't normal.

If it turns to runs then I would give her some pepto and then start looking for signs of other issues


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

You mentioned she was having a lot of discharge. Is it normal looking? I know there are does who produce discharge a month prior to kidding, but I don't think it should be that much (depending on what you think is a lot). I would definitely keep an eye on her. Any chance she could be due earlier?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Liz, How is she doing? I have really been worried about her. Sorry, I do not know if you told us, how old is she? I have never had a trouble with Nutra Drench causing any loose stool, but then it does not work the same on ALL goats.
I have been sending her good thoughts.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tilly's odd poo cleared up. She'll be turning 5 years on the 19th of February so she's not like "old". The discharge went from a brownish rusty color to an opaque whitish "snot". She's bagged but not "ready", believe me I always ready for surprises with my girls, and right now I'm on my toes, just in case. When she is ready to deliver, her udder is very strutted which she's not now, at least her last 3 kiddings she was huge and had them within 12 hours. She's better with the standing longer, still laying around but definately moving more. Also, I noticed her right hind leg is touchy, so its not both legs.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

still sounds like a pinch nerve to me - especially with how you say it is only the one leg. 

the kids mave have moved a bit so that she feels a little more comfortable.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacey, I have to agree with you. I do remember what that felt like and it was not fun.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wanted to thank you all for the info and support, she's being "Typical Tilly" now, so I know it's just a pinched nerve or even Bootsie being a pig over the feed, she may have hit her when I wasn't looking.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Liz, That is wonderful.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats great to hear Liz!


----------

